# Awesome All Wall



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

All walls service is quite extraordinary. I ordered a package which never arrived. It disappeared somewhere along the line and couldn't be traced. I was thinking dam how do I get my money back but All Wall promptly sent me a replacement package which was great. So then it arrives in the country and gets over inflated taxes and processing fees that needs paid before they would release it. I forwarded that to All Wall just to show the taxes incurred on a small package. It was ridiculous. Nearly $150 on an order worth $400. All walls response was we have sorted it and the goods should be cleared for you to receive. ? ? I couldn't believe it. Whatever the reason for that was I don't know but wow what service. My confidence dived with online shopping when the first package got lost but there you go. I guess some places have insurance to cover it. Thanks All Wall.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

More tools for Cazna!!:thumbup:

I'm sure that lock on your handle will last longer than the twist type . I hear guys saying the twist type fails after some use. Which makes sense . Every twist lock painters pole I've ever had didn't last long.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That quick box looks pretty cool. 

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/TapeTech-QuickBox-QSX.html


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> All walls service is quite extraordinary. I ordered a package which never arrived. It disappeared somewhere along the line and couldn't be traced. I was thinking dam how do I get my money back but All Wall promptly sent me a replacement package which was great. So then it arrives in the country and gets over inflated taxes and processing fees that needs paid before they would release it. I forwarded that to All Wall just to show the taxes incurred on a small package. It was ridiculous. Nearly $150 on an order worth $400. All walls response was we have sorted it and the goods should be cleared for you to receive. ? ? I couldn't believe it. Whatever the reason for that was I don't know but wow what service. My confidence dived with online shopping when the first package got lost but there you go. I guess some places have insurance to cover it. Thanks All Wall.


Good handles that Caz:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> That quick box looks pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/TapeTech-QuickBox-QSX.html


Yeah it looks cool, Not sure if it will be any good, I'm not into the white blade at all, Far to much crown, Do you guys have incredibly shrinking muds?

They have four different blades
White is crowned
black is flat 
green is notched 
yellow crowned in centre for exterior applications


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> That quick box looks pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/TapeTech-QuickBox-QSX.html




I think it looks like a piece of chit compared to the DM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I think it looks like a piece of chit compared to the DM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two different boxes chief. Quick box is for hot muds to coat over tape. Dm 5.5 is a finishing box. Two boxes for two different things.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Yeah it looks cool, Not sure if it will be any good, I'm not into the white blade at all, Far to much crown, Do you guys have incredibly shrinking muds?
> 
> They have four different blades
> White is crowned
> ...


Could u not attack the black flat1 with a file to give it a little crown?:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Could u not attack the black flat1 with a file to give it a little crown?:blink:


 It actually can flex down in the middle like a standard blade as its only supported on the ends so I like it will give a little crown, I don't like crown though, Its bad news, Just boxing a few times flat gets you there.

So bugger me the first parcel I ordered showed up yesterday.

Two parcels sent, First on sits in customs for a month, Arrives with no taxes even though I emailed customs and they said they don't have it.

Second parcel gets sent, Needs nearly $150 taxes paid on $400 purchase. arrives in about 10 days.

All wall says they claimed insurance but if second parcel ever shows up refuse it and it will come back to us but how can you refuse it if its not expected and its left at your door.

So I email them saying it arrived what now, They say well you took possession so now it can be refused.

Either pay for shipping or pay $315 NZ 

Don't really know what to make of that? Prob have to buy it and re sell to get money back.

What a bloody drama this orders been.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> It actually can flex down in the middle like a standard blade as its only supported on the ends so I like it will give a little crown, I don't like crown though, Its bad news, Just boxing a few times flat gets you there.
> 
> So bugger me the first parcel I ordered showed up yesterday.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you shaggers need to start your own tool co. You'd be the one to do It cazna!! :thumbup: 

Name of the Company - ' Shagger tools '

Logo - 'We keep our tools In line . For what your aiming for' 

Or... Another good logo- 'We never let a customer get away!' 


[oh Christ... I could go on for days with this!!! :vs_laugh::vs_lol:]


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

' You can shag anything with our fatboy 10'' '


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Christmas 2014 my mom sent me a card with a check,,, I didn't receive it until July 2015.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> ' You can shag anything with our fatboy 10'' '


Lol now you getting into it. Well done.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Just tell them Caz if they want the stuff back then its on them to get it picked up and taken back!:thumbsup:
And if they have already claimed of their insurance then that's fraud if they plan on keeping the insurance money!!:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Just tell them Caz if they want the stuff back then its on them to get it picked up and taken back!:thumbsup:
> And if they have already claimed of their insurance then that's fraud if they plan on keeping the insurance money!!:blink:


 That's exactly what I think too, Its BS, I'm too soft, Told them to charge me then and I'm going to sell it to get money back. Kiwimans keen on handle so hopefully sell the quickbox soon enough.

Wonder what would have happened if i didn't say it arrived, They could see on the tracking it was delivered, Would the insurance company be watching the tracking as well?

I just fronted up and was straight up about it because I couldn't be bothered having them come at me for it, At least I have a clear conscience and can move on now.

Kim Cole at All Wall is great, Now I have some dude called Jason and its a bit of a different tone, I guess it is what it is, Maybe the insurance hasn't paid them yet and they will cancel it, Who knows.


----------

